

StartupInMe - new startup news aggregator, discussion and Q&A community - DiabloD3
http://startupin.me/

======
jkaljundi
Thanks for posting this! Appreciate any feedback on our new service.
StartupInMe automatically discovers startup related content from among
hundreds of thousands of items on social networks daily. These get ranked and
rated by our users to enhance the quality of the selection. If we have missed
something, you can always submit that for others to enjoy. We absolutely love
HN and visit it daily. StartupInMe is a bit different, not so focused on
technical content and hopefully the subtopics help building subcommunities for
example for European startup scene.

------
dchuk
that's kind of an awkward, sexually suggestive domain name...

~~~
DiabloD3
Well, they say sex sells, so...

